# Corsair H150 i Pro Lüfter 3 zeigt mehr RPM wie die anderen 2



## Buchseite (24. November 2019)

*Corsair H150 i Pro Lüfter 3 zeigt mehr RPM wie die anderen 2*

Hallo zusammen,

habe bei der H150i pro unstimmigkeiten mit Lüfter 3. Dieser läuft rund 500 rpm mehr wie 1 und 2. 
Er läßt sich auch nicht auf Zero Rpm herunterregeln.
Kennt das jemand?

Gruß

Buchseite


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Corsair H150 i Pro Lüfter 3 zeigt mehr RPM wie die anderen 2*

Wandert der Fehler weiter wenn du die Lüfter umsteckst? Oder wird der Fehler nur an Anschluss 3 angezeigt?

Möglichkeiten: Auslesefehler, defekter Lüfter


----------



## Buchseite (25. November 2019)

*AW: Corsair H150 i Pro Lüfter 3 zeigt mehr RPM wie die anderen 2*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wandert der Fehler weiter wenn du die Lüfter umsteckst? Oder wird der Fehler nur an Anschluss 3 angezeigt?
> 
> Möglichkeiten: Auslesefehler, defekter Lüfter



Werde es gleich mal testen. Hatte umgesteckt muss aber mindestens 2 mal stecken bei 3 Lüftern.....


----------



## Buchseite (25. November 2019)

*AW: Corsair H150 i Pro Lüfter 3 zeigt mehr RPM wie die anderen 2*

Nach dem umstecken ist die Drehzahl auf einem andern Lüfteranschluss nicht konform.......


----------



## Buchseite (26. November 2019)

*AW: Corsair H150 i Pro Lüfter 3 zeigt mehr RPM wie die anderen 2*

Habe jetzt folgendes gemacht:
Habe den besagten Lüfter auf mein Board gesteckt und ihn durch meine Lüftersteuerung kalibriert. Dieser Lüfter lässt sich nur bis knapp 1200-1600 regeln. Gegenkontrolle mit einem anderen Lüfter des Trios hat ergeben, das dieser regelbar war.


----------

